# Rocky 3/21: what is the deal??



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

what an awful morning for steelies...fished hard for about 5 hours and got nothing. talked to about 20 guys and none of them had any luck with steelies watched a fly guy catch sucker after sucker and a little later I caught 2 smallmouth on big minnows..where are the steelies?????


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure but i was there in the afternoon at 2 spots and nuthing. did see one on a stringer though. a buddy of mine was in a boat by the ramps and caught a few. the guys i talked to said saturday was the day to be there???


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

They are there. I saw several caught this past Wednesday even though I didn't get any. My buddy calls fly fishermen water slappers.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Mar 3, 2010)

freyedknot said:


> not sure but i was there in the afternoon at 2 spots and nuthing. did see one on a stringer though. a buddy of mine was in a boat by the ramps and caught a few. the guys i talked to said saturday was the day to be there???


I was there with a buddy on Saturday and we didn't see anyone catching steelies.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I caught 3 wednesday but NOW its totally dead. I fished saturday too and got the same vibe


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

same thing on the ash...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess at Harpersfield Dam the Steelhead have been on FIRE!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

parmabass said:


> i guess at harpersfield dam the steelhead have been on fire!!


lmao!%!%!%


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

My two cents worth, talked to another steelheader, consider him a mentor. He states we basically need a warm rain to get the spawners move from the lake. The water temps are not stable enough to trigger the run, river water seems a little cool and even with the warm air temps the chrome are still in winter mode. 

Was out east this weekend and notice that the producing spots were void of fish, not even any hold backs and seen a few chrome caught. Some of the reds I only spotted a couple of fish. But we pounded suckers, or should I say Ohio Brown trout.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ngski said:


> My two cents worth, talked to another steelheader, consider him a mentor. He states we basically need a warm rain to get the spawners move from the lake. The water temps are not stable enough to trigger the run, river water seems a little cool and even with the warm air temps the chrome are still in winter mode.
> 
> Was out east this weekend and notice that the producing spots were void of fish, not even any hold backs and seen a few chrome caught. Some of the reds I only spotted a couple of fish. But we pounded suckers, or should I say Ohio Brown trout.


they will run hard soon. give it like 2 weeks


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

I fished the Rocky yesterday and caught fish all day long. Landed about 15 and lost at least 10 more, probably had 40 bites throughout the day. A few 10's in the mix. The fish are holding in very fast water. Heres a picture of the first fish of the day, a 10 1/2 lber.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Yea everyone seemed to be complaining all weekend but i didnt really have a problem finding them thurs-sun, sat. being the slowest afternoon. had a decent morning from 8-12 sunday. went 4 for 7 and got some SICK video footage lol, i couldnt keep a friggin hook in em! lost a few big fish but managed to land a nice 30" 12lb fem loadeddd with eggs (released her in hopes she'd drop em considering the egg bite is SLOWWW) Every fish was very hot, bending jigs left and right, backflippin like crazy!. Id say if your not catching fish after youve cycled through your arsenal for a hour or so, you need to move. especially when the water is warm and fish are active. why stay somewhere your not hooking fish??? Good luck everyone! The river is LOADED with feistyyy chromeeeeee

Goodluck everyone, Happy spring!

Ray


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

ohhhhh and tryyy some natural multi colored jigs tipped with a little white somethin somethin 

lol couldnt keep em off that combo all weekend. gotta find what theyre lookin for. they wouldt hit anything else consistently.

PS- tie up your jigs on 2-3x hooks. dont regret it like it did lol


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> I fished the Rocky yesterday and caught fish all day long. Landed about 15 and lost at least 10 more, probably had 40 bites throughout the day. A few 10's in the mix. The fish are holding in very fast water. Heres a picture of the first fish of the day, a 10 1/2 lber.



NICE fish fishermon!!! i bet that woke you up REAL quick! looks like a scrapper

RRR


----------



## cglynn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was out on sunday and took home a skunk. Lots of fishing pressure makes stealth fishign a priority. Don't wade deeper than you need to, use smaller offerings in natural colors. If that doesn't work, go the opposite end of the spectrum. Big and bright often works when the water is clear. And one more thing, don't fish downstream of Ray and his crew. They've probably put a hurtin' on all the fish before you even got there.  

Ray, shoot me a PM sometime.

CG


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a question for Ray and Fishermon..were you fishing upper or lower river????


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

yea i stayed down low, below rockliffe 216.

Ray


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

RockyRiverRay said:


> NICE fish fishermon!!! i bet that woke you up REAL quick! looks like a scrapper
> 
> RRR


Sure did Ray.....better than a cup of Joe. Right after I caught that one my bro in law also landed a 10+. A great start to the day fo sho.


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> I have a question for Ray and Fishermon..were you fishing upper or lower river????


I fished well upstream from Ray.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Fishermon said:


> Sure did Ray.....better than a cup of Joe. Right after I caught that one my bro in law also landed a 10+. A great start to the day fo sho.



Foooooo Shoooooo. lol  now that i took a peak at the backdrop in your pic  we should hit that spot soon drop me a pm sometime your fishin alone and we'll tear em up together on the flyrods! 

Ray


----------

